# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Фильмы, которые заставляют думать

## Alex

*Бабуся (2003) DVDRip* 
 
Бабуся — так ласково называли ее внуки, для которых она была главным человеком на свете (мать с отцом служили на железной дороге и были постоянно в разъездах). Прошли годы. Внуки выросли, обзавелись своими семьями. Бабуся продала дом, вырученные деньги отдала внукам, а сама стала жить с дочерью и зятем в полученной ими городской квартире. Но случилась беда — умерла дочь Вера. Зять стал заново устраивать свою жизнь и отказался от тещи. Из столицы приезжает ее племянница, известная журналистка, и пытается пристроить ее к внукам, которые разъехались по разным краям и которые когда-то ее очень любили...
*Информация о фильме*




> Название: Бабуся
> Год выхода: 2003
> Производство: Франция, Россия
> Продолжительность: 97 минут 
> Жанр: Драма
> Режиссёр: Лидия Боброва
> В ролях: Нина Шубина, Юрий Овсянко, Анна Овсянникова, Владимир Кулаков, Сергей Гамов
> Дополнительная информация:награды, номинации, фестивали
> Гран-при МКФ в Париже и приз парижской мэрии на прокат фильма во Франции, приз АРТЕ.
> ...




*Скриншоты:*




> 




*Скачать Бабуся (2003) DVDRip*




> letitbit.net одним файлом 
> depositfiles.com одним файлом 
> 
> Rapidshare.com
> http://rapidshare.com/files/80822332/BaSya.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/80838984/BaSya.part2.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/80852340/BaSya.part3.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/80863802/BaSya.part4.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/80874755/BaSya.part5.rar
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Чужие*  
Жанр: драма
Режиссер: Юрий Грымов
В ролях: Скарлет МакАлистер, Виктор Бычков, Алексей Полуян, Кэйтлин Гати, Артем Федотов, Джефф Грейс, Нил Стюарт, Марк Адам 

Выпущено: Россия, США, Египет
Продолжительность: 01:45:04

Формат: AVI
Видео: 704x304 (2.32:1), 23.976 fps, XviD build 47 ~1589 kbps avg, 0.31 bit/pixel
Звук: 48 kHz, AC3 Dolby Digital, 3/2 (L,C,R,l,r) + LFE ch, ~384.00 kbps avg

Этот фильм о столкновении культур, о конфликте традиций и современной вседозволенности. Герои страдают от страха и отчуждения, измены и равнодушия, ревности и жестокости. И все-таки, они несут в мир настроения и привычки того общества, детьми которого являются. Но можно ли привить чужой культуре свою мораль? А самое главное: нужно ли это делать, если, в конечном счете, человеческая мораль – одна на все времена? Прошло 29 лет после знаменитого фильма Ридли Скотта «Чужой» и снова, уже в изложении режиссера Юрия Грымова, на экраны рвутся «чужие» – только теперь это не инопланетяне, а обычные люди, которые под давлением обстоятельств могут превратиться в настоящих чудовищ...

Скриншоты:




> 




Скачать




> *Letitbit.net* 
> *Vip-file.com* 
> *rapidshare*
> http://rapidshare.com/files/33972557....avi.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/33972636....avi.part2.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/33972732....avi.part3.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/33972832....avi.part4.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/33972930....avi.part5.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/33973035....avi.part6.rar
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Белые Росы* 
Ветеран труда и трех войн, уважаемый человек в деревне Белые Росы — Федор Ходас уже давно овдовел и имеет трех взрослых сыновей. Старший чрезмерно расчетлив, младший чересчур весел. Средний уехал на Курилы и каков он теперь отцу неведомо. Но за всех у старика душа болит, особенно за младшего балагура. А вокруг Белых Рос растет город и теперь деревня пойдет под снос — под бульдозер. И люди начнут пер***раться в городские квартиры. Смех и слезы...




> Название: Белые Росы
> Год выхода: 1983
> Жанр: комедия
> Режиссер: Игорь Добролюбов
> В ролях: Всеволод Санаев, Николай Караченцов, Михаил Кокшенов, Геннадий Гарбук, Борис Новиков, Галина Польских, Наталья Харахорина, Станислав Садальский, Стефания Станюта, Ирина Егорова.
> Выпущено: СССР, Беларусьфильм
> Продолжительность: 01:24








>

----------


## BiZ111

*Игры разума/A Beautiful Mind*



Джон Нэш - молодой математик, учащийся в аспирантуре Пристонского университета. Все его мысли подчинены единой цели. Он надеется сделать большое научное открытие и прославиться. И это ему удается. Его разработки в области теории игр получают всеобщее признание. Нэш получает работу в престижной лаборатории, начинает работать над засекреченными программами. Несмотря на все неумения общаться с девушками, Нэш находит девушку своей мечты, студентку Алисию, и женится на ней. Однако в их счастье вмешивается болезнь, которую долгое время не замечали даже самые близкие люди - параноидальная шизофрения...





> Год выпуска: 2001 
> Страна: США 
> Жанр: драма, биография 
> «He Saw The World In A Way No One Could Have Imagined.»
> Продолжительность: 02:10:11 
> Перевод: Профессиональный (полное дублирование) + оригинальная английская 
> Cубтитры: Русские + Английские (внешние) 
> Режиссер: Рон Ховард / Ron Howard 
> В ролях: Расселл Кроу / Russell Crowe, Эд Харрис / Ed Harris, Дженнифер Коннелли / Jennifer Connelly, Кристофер Пламмер / Christopher Plummer, Джадд Хирш / Judd Hirsch, Эдам Голдберг / Adam Goldberg








> 







> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

